# April 2018 Blizzard



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

What a doozy! Never in my young life if plowing have I experienced this style of storm. I feel like I was in New England or something.

After 130+ hours moving snow I'm glad it's over.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

acswaupaca1 said:


> What a doozy! Never in my young life if plowing have I experienced this style of storm. I feel like I was in New England or something.
> 
> After 130+ hours moving snow I'm glad it's over.


Where was this?


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Wisconsin. We have roofs of Barns and commercial buildings caving in from 20 to 30 inches of wet wet snow.


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

They are calling it a 120+ year storm


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

acswaupaca1 said:


> They are calling it a 120+ year storm


No kidding, I didn't here about it, No Pics?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG said:


> No kidding, I didn't here about it, No Pics?


It was the rain, ice, sleet and snow mix that you may have gotten last weekend or for you maybe monday tuesday. Northern Wisconsin, Northern Mich and the U.P. got a crap load.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> It was the rain, ice, sleet and snow mix that you may have gotten last weekend or for you maybe monday tuesday. Northern Wisconsin, Northern Mich and the U.P. got a crap load.


Got Ya,


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

From Michigan somehwere


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

iceyman said:


> From Michigan somehwere
> 
> View attachment 180593


That's the 4th of July parade.


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

We will have piles until June around here now


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

acswaupaca1 said:


> We will have piles until June around here now
> 
> View attachment 180594
> 
> ...


Yes that's a lot of snow.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Should of called, :laugh:


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

acswaupaca1 said:


> What a doozy! Never in my young life if plowing have I experienced this style of storm. I feel like I was in New England or something.
> 
> After 130+ hours moving snow I'm glad it's over.


Did you get the thunder snow last night?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

FredG said:


> Yes that's a lot of snow.


That was last weekend and I think they got another round on Wednesday too. The twin cities metro got it hard too.
We were originally forecast 20+ here, the system tracked farther south, WGN ( we got nothing)


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Worst storm I ever plowed. 170+ hours before it was all wrapped up.


----------

